# Computer fährt nicht runter



## DarkSean (15. November 2005)

Ich habe Windows XP Professional. Seit kurzem kann ich Windows nicht mehr herunterfahren. Wenn ich auf "Ausschalten" klicke ist alles ganz normal, doch am Ende steht da im Bildschirm "Windows wird heruntergefahren...", aber auschalten tut es sich nicht. Wenn ich z. B. schnell weg muss und ich den Monitor ausschalte und der Computer sich runterfährt bleibt er dann an. Was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Sinac (15. November 2005)

Hast du irgendwas an den ACPI Einstellungen verändert? Vielleicht mal schaun was im normalen Betrieb für Prozesse laufen, wenn da irgendwas drinne ist was da nicht reingehört könnte es unter Umständen auch daran liegen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2005)

Bei einigen hat es sich bewährt per xp-antispy «Schnelles Herunterfahren» zu (de)aktivieren.
Manchmal liegt es auch an der Netzwerkkarte, bzw. den Einstellungen.


----------



## Alexander12 (15. November 2005)

Hi.

Vielleicht wie Sinac gesagt hat, oder ein Virus..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## DarkSean (16. November 2005)

virus kanns nicht sein, hab vor paar tagen meinen rechner formatiert. ich werd vielleicht einfach schnelles Runterfahren deaktivieren, vielleicht gehts dann. Ach ja, das Problem tritt nur auf wenn ich auf "Ausschalten" klicke, bei "Neu Starten"  alles ganz normal.


----------



## thecamillo (16. November 2005)

Als Du den Rechner neu formatiert hast, warst Du dann auch im BIOS und hast vielleicht am Power Management was geändert?

gruss


----------



## DarkSean (16. November 2005)

Nope, im BIOS hab ich nur verändert, dass von der CD gebootet wird.


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. November 2005)

Hm, stell in den TCP/IP Einstellungen deiner LAN Verbindung mal eine feste IP ein. Ich hatte früher auch mal das Problem, irgendwo habe ich dann den Tipp bekommen, dass ich mal eine IP meinem Rechner fest zuweisen soll, und siehe da: er fuhr wieder ganz normal runter.


----------

